# Michael Jackson ist tot



## Tokko (26 Juni 2009)

*


*


*Michael Jackson (50) ist verstorben.

Am Donnerstag brachte ihn ein Notarztwagen in ein Krankenhaus in Los Angeles. Der Popstar atmete nicht mehr!*



Der Notruf kam aus dem Haus des einstigen „King of Pop“ in Holmby Hills.
Nach Angaben eines Feuerwehrmannes erlitt Jackson einen Herzstillstand, berichtete der US-Sender KTLA. 
Mitte Mai war der mit Spannung erwartete Auftakt von Jacksons geplanter Comeback-Tour in London vom 8. Juli auf den 13. Juli verschoben worden. Drei weitere der insgesamt 50 geplanten Shows sollten erst im März 2010 nachgeholt werden. Die Terminverschiebung habe organisatorische Gründe, hieß es damals.​
Quelle: Bild.de


----------



## Baboon80 (26 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe es eben eher aus Zufall bei N24 erfahren, ich muss sagen ich bin sehr erschüttert.

R.I.P. Michael Jackson

:-(


----------



## 007xy1 (26 Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe das es nur ein Gerücht ist, bis jetzt ist es noch nicht offiziell bestätigt.


----------



## IcyCold (26 Juni 2009)

*Ich bin erschüttert!*


----------



## Claudia (26 Juni 2009)

es wurde ja nun durch den Sprecher des gerichtsmedizinischen Instituts in Los Angeles bestätigt, ich konnte es heute nacht auch erst nicht glauben,bin auch erschüttert vorallem die 3 Kinder tuen mir leid.


----------



## CoteFan (26 Juni 2009)

Schock der king of Pop ist Tot wirklich schade er war in den 90 richtig Klasse


----------



## Nappalover (26 Juni 2009)

*Michael Jackson R.I.P*

@all
Michael Jackson death a great loss for many .
May he rest in peace and always be remembered...


----------



## Netto (26 Juni 2009)

R.i.p.


----------



## Katzun (26 Juni 2009)

man will es garnicht glauben

ich bin geschockt!


----------



## jkb-star (26 Juni 2009)

R.I.P. King of Pop. Einer der größten Musiker aller Zeiten!!!!


----------



## AMUN (26 Juni 2009)

Was kann ich noch dazu sagen... außer das ich mit der Mukke groß geworden bin und der King viel zu früh von uns gegangen ist


----------



## lordzwiebel (27 Juni 2009)

mir fehlen die worte


----------



## stepi (27 Juni 2009)

God bless you! Michael Jackson R.I.P.

Der einzig wahre KING OF POP


----------



## maierchen (27 Juni 2009)

ja der hat halt musik gemacht,aber das wars auch schon täglich sterben menschen die mehr geleistet haben und mehr entbehren mußten und die sieht keiner....schade


----------



## floyd (27 Juni 2009)

maierchen schrieb:


> ja der hat halt musik gemacht,aber das wars auch schon täglich sterben menschen die mehr geleistet haben und mehr entbehren mußten und die sieht keiner....schade




Da bin ich genau der selben Meinung


----------



## Adler (27 Juni 2009)

Auch ich habe es erst nicht geglaubt Als ich es in den Medien gehört habe, Den auch ich bin mit seiner Musik Groß geworden und Höre sie noch heute sehr gern. So einen wie Michael Jackson wir es nichtnoch mal geben 

*R.I.P Michael Jackson *


----------



## Veflux (29 Juni 2009)

Mir gings so wie wohl den meisten. Erste Reaktion
"Hä? Nee, oder?"
dann als klar wurde was passiert war, wars schon ein seltsames Gefühl. Es sterben immer wieder Promis, aber Jackson war halt schon...naja..er war einfach der größte Popstar aller Zeiten. Viele jüngere wissen gar nicht wie groß Jackson früher mal war. Seltsames Gefühl das er nicht mehr da ist. Und das er so kurz vor seiner Tour sterben musste ist auch tragisch.

RIP Michael


----------



## 007xy1 (29 Juni 2009)

maierchen schrieb:


> ja der hat halt musik gemacht,aber das wars auch schon täglich sterben menschen die mehr geleistet haben und mehr entbehren mußten und die sieht keiner....schade






Es gibt kaum Menschen die mehr als er geleistet haben, er ist der Star der das meiste Geld für hilfsbedürftige gespendet hat als je ein Star zuvor.

Er hat sein ganzes Leben Lang gutes für Mensch und Tier in not getan.

Z.B. Spendete er die kompletten Einnahmen seine Dangerous Touree. 


Wikipedia:
Die Dangerous World Tour war eine Tournee von Michael Jackson, die am 27. Juni 1992 startete und am 11. November 1993 endete. Die Dangerous Tour umfasste 69 Konzerte mit ungefähr 3,5 Millionen Zuschauern. Alle Erlöse aus der Dangerous World Tour wurden der „Heal The World“ Stiftung und diversen anderen wohltätigen Zwecken gespendet.

Er hat sein ganzes Leben gutes getan.

Und es wurde ihm mit Spott und Hohn gedankt.

Ich finde gerade weil er so ein guter Mensch war ist es so traurig.


----------



## ErwinLinde (29 Juni 2009)

Ein Pädophieler weniger... lol4
Wenn ich nur die Hälfte seiner Schulden als Guthaben auf meinem Konto hätte, dann hätte ich für 3 Leben ausgesorgt. Vor jemandem, der solchen Erfolg gehabt hat und mit Millionen an Schulden abtritt, kann ich nur wenig Respekt aufbringen. Der Mann war sowohl körperlich, als auch seelisch völlig verstümmelt. Wenn man den Berichten glauben kann und ich habe keinen Grund das nicht zu tun, dann war sein Tod die Folge von langem und schwerem Medikamentenmissbrauch.

Wie sang Eric Burdon dereinst.... *When You´re Dead, You´re Great* :3ddevil:


----------



## JayP (5 Juli 2009)

Michael Jackson ist tot, das ist traurig.

Vor allem da er bis Ende 80/Anfang 90 die Charts regiert hat und objektiv die unumstrittene Nummer 1 der Musikwelt war. Zu damaligen Zeiten hatte er eine größere Beliebtheit als heute ein Justin Timberlake,Robbie Williams, Beyonce und co zusammen, setzte Maßstäbe in Musik und derer Visualisierung und Performance. Er war damals für mich und sicher die meisten anderen auch die absolute Popikone.
Klar gabs da auch noch Madonna, George Michael, Prince etc aber keiner konnte mit den Erfolgen Michael Jacksons mithalten.
Selbst seine komischen optischen Veränderungen ließ man Ihm durchgehen, bis schließlich die Vorwürfe des Kindesmißbrauchs aufkamen so gegen 93.
Jetzt soll der damalige Junge der Jackson angeklagt hatte übrigens zugegeben haben, dass alle Vorwürfe gelogen waren, und seine Eltern bloß Geld machen wollten, was ja auch gelang.
Jackson kaufte sich frei und es ging mit der Karriere immer weiter hinab, parallel zu seiner sterbenden Karriere fröhnte er weiterhin plastischen Eingriffen bis sein Gesicht nur noch einer Maske glich. Seien wir mal ehrlich Jackson wurde doch nur noch belächelt und nicht mehr ernst genommen. Für die heutige Jugend spielte er praktisch keine Rolle mehr. Ja und jetzt ist er gestorben, und die ganze Welt trauert,
zumindest angeblich. Mich wundert das ein bischen. Gehe ich zu weit wenn ich das Heuchelei nenne? Wohl kaum oder. Uri Geller hat vorausgesehen das Michael Jackson stirbt, ja sorry ich auch, da muss man kein Hellseher sein oder? Aber ist schon super wenn jetzt alle behaupten wie wichtig ihnen Michael war und Schwester Janet öffentlich im Fernsehen heult und sagt er war Familie für Sie. Ja warum hat denn mal kein Mensch eingegriffen und Herrn Jackson mal einen Besuch beim Psychiater nahegelegt, den hätte er offensichtlich gebraucht. Ich weiß nicht ob irgendwas dran war an den Pädophilie Vrowürfen oder nicht, normal war Herr Jackson aber mitnichten. Leider. Sonst würde er heute auch noch leben. Hat Michael Jackson musikalische Rekorde aufgestellt? Ja! Hat er anderen geholfen? Durchaus.
Aber was für ein EGO arsch muss man eigentlich sein um sich Kinder ausm Reagenzglas zu kaufen, die nun ohne ehrliche Liebe aufwachsen müssen, und die man jetzt nur haben will um an Jacksons Kohle ranzukommen. Sorry da hätte Herr Jackson auch mal drüber nachdenken sollen, dass wenn man ein Leben wie er führt sowas überhaupt verantwortbar ist. Unverantwortlich sowas.

Außerdem nervt die übertriebene Berichterstattung nur noch meiner Ansicht nach.
Mutter Theresa wurde glaube ich nicht so gehypet oder? Wenn heute eine Krankenschwester, eine Altenpflegerin, ein Polizist oder ein Feuerwehrmann oder sonst eine normale Person stirbt, die so viel Gutes zu unserer Gemeinschaft beiträgt, dann wird das nicht mal nebensächlich in den Medien erwähnt, und die haben alle keine Millionen bzw Milliarden gehabt. Auch mir tut es leid wenn ein Mensch stirbt und das war Michael Jackson definitiv, aber muss man dann wochenlang Sondersendungen fahren ob, wann,wo, weshalb,wieso und warum er tot ist und begraben werden soll? Luther Vandross war auch ein toller Soulsänger und sein Tod war den meisten Nachrichtensendungen ganze 5 Sekunden wert, natürlich war Jackson populärer aber mir ist es einfach zu viel des ganzen


----------



## Katzun (5 Juli 2009)

mitlerweile ist die berichterstattung ja nicht mehr so extrem, die ersten tage waren schlimm da gebe ich dir recht.

was kinder betrifft, verstehe ich nicht, warum ein gericht der jackson familie das sorgerecht erteilt hat, wenn sie doch eine leibliche mutter haben, die nicht prominent ist und den kinder (wenn überhaupt möglich) ein normaleres leben bieten könnte als jetzt.

was ich auch sehr pervers finde, sind die freaks die um jeden preis mit seinem tot geld verdienen wollen. bsp. seine letzten konzerte sollen jetzt doch stattfinden mit den letzten video aufnahmen seiner proben.....das machen die veranstalter nur wegen geldgier.


----------



## astrosfan (6 Juli 2009)

Also die leibliche Mutter hat wohl ihre "Mutter-Rechte" an MJ verkauft. Wäre bei uns sittenwidrig, glaube ich. Aber nach der Aktion kann sie vermutlich nicht mehr kommen und das Sorgerecht zurück verlangen.

Das wär ja pervers, wenn die Konzerte mit den Probenvideos machen würden. :crazy:Andererseits hat der Veranstalter angeblich 300 Mio. Schulden.

Wirklich abartig finde ich nur seinen Vater. Der Alte hat die Jungs ab dem 5. Lebensjahr auf die Bühne geprügelt. Straffrei versteht sich. Angeblich hat MJ seine OPs nur gemacht, um im Alter nicht so auszusehen wie sein Vater. Und jetzt rührt er die Werbetrommel, um wieder abzukassieren. Wie's aussieht wird der wohl aus Raffgier noch 150 Jahre alt :devil:


----------



## maierchen (6 Juli 2009)

007xy1 schrieb:


> Es gibt kaum Menschen die mehr als er geleistet haben, er ist der Star der das meiste Geld für hilfsbedürftige gespendet hat als je ein Star zuvor.
> 
> Er hat sein ganzes Leben Lang gutes für Mensch und Tier in not getan.
> 
> ...



naja wenn man an 20 milionen denkt für die familie damit sie nicht prozesiert und an seine anderen eskaparden dann denke ich mal waren seine guten taten eher was fürs image aber das soll jeder mit sich abmachen für mich ist und bleibt er das was er ist halt ein verückter sänger mit zuviel geld
und mein leben läuft weiter ohne ihn


----------



## Emilysmummie (29 Juli 2009)

floyd schrieb:


> Da bin ich genau der selben Meinung



und ich auch


----------



## supersternchen (26 Aug. 2009)

Ich bin ja nun mal gespannt, wie sich die Angelegenheit weiter entwickelt... Angeblich hat sein Arzt ihn ja tatsächlich "vergiftet" (über langen Zeitraum zu viel von einem bestimmten Betäubungsmittel verschrieben). Haben sie also doch noch einen Schuldigen gefunden... Mal abwarten, wann die Anklage wegen Totschlags nun erhoben wird....


----------

